# Missing something



## wantingmore69 (Nov 20, 2012)

My bf and I have been together for a year and a half now, he is 42 and I am 43.
We have a great relationship, weekly date nights, a lot of communication and time spent together. He is very attentive, kisses goodbye when he leaves for work, random kisses, hugs and touches through the day, and huge snuggles all night long.
The problem is our sex life. Not that it is horrible, we have great sex 3 or 4 times a week, and sometimes quickies in the morning. The problem is, I have had a more adventurous sex life than him, and aside from oral sex, there is nothing "kinky" about our sex life.
I am not talking about serious bondage or anything, but a little spanking or biting once in a while, or him "force" me to give him oral would be a turn on.
We watch porn together, and there has been times when something comes on and I will let him know that interests me, but he never seems to take the hint.
Any ideas on how to get him to be more "aggressive" ?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Stop hinting. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Show your aggressive side, he might show his.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

PBear said:


> Stop hinting.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagreeon't assume that he knows what you want. Sometimes guys can be a little slow in the mind reading department. Tell him you want to try "X,Y,Z". I'm sure he would be interested in exploring with you.


----------

